# [GPU/feedback] Quelqu'un a une 8800GT ici?

## El_Goretto

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un parmi vous était l'heureux(se) propriétaire d'une de ces petites bêtes.  :Smile: 

Et en gros avoir un petit feedback sur l'état de l'intégration actuel de ce nouveau chip avec le dernier driver nvidia, au sein de nos Gentoos préférées.

Parce que oui, je me sens faible, et risque de craquer sous peu... enfin dès qu'il y en aura vraiment en stock dans nos crèmeries habituelles (et au prix public conseillé!).

----------

## dapsaille

Up .. suis très interessé avant de craquer ^^

Ca + un Q6600 + http://www.matbe.com/actualites/18211/hannsg-hg281dp/

.. humm

1000€ ~

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.labo-linux.org/news/hardware/driver-nvidia-pour-linux

 *Quote:*   

> La société NVidia vient de rendre disponible une nouvelle version de ses drivers Linux estampillée 169.04 Beta.
> 
> Cette nouvelle version apporte enfin le support de la fameuse carte GeForce 8800GT sous Linux qui n'était pas supportée jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
> 
> Bien entendu, ce nouveau pilote apporte aussi quelques nouveautés et certaines corrections de bugs. On peut par exemple citer :
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci bien pour ce changelog, NEOxAKIRA, mais si tu lis correctement mon 1er post, tu verras qu'il n'est pas question de savoir SI la 8800GT est supportée (ce que n'importe quel surfeur autonome peut trouver grâce à son grand pote Google), mais de savoir COMMENT: bien, tout juste, nickel, pourrax, etc.

Je viens de refaire le tour de tout le net (oui, je suis très fort ^^), et à part chez un guignol qui veut en refourger une à 290€, aucune trace de stock de 8800GT nul part.

C'est d'autant plus rageant que ma 1950pro a rendu l'âme samedi 19h40 (vous connaissez un horaire plus pourri pour claquer un composant, vous?  :Very Happy: ).

@dapsaille: purée, t'es sûr que ça va suffire à faire bouger tous ces pixels?  :Wink:  Déjà que j'ai des doutes pour mettre de l'AA sur mon 226BW (dalle S, hahahaha, oui, je frime si je veux, toutes façons j'ai claqué ma CG samedi moi mossieur  :Razz: )).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de refaire le tour de tout le net (oui, je suis très fort ^^), et à part chez un guignol qui veut en refourger une à 290€, aucune trace de stock de 8800GT nul part.
> 
> C'est d'autant plus rageant que ma 1950pro a rendu l'âme samedi 19h40 (vous connaissez un horaire plus pourri pour claquer un composant, vous? ).
> ...

 

Partis comme t'es tu vas encore vouloir le must sans y mettre le prix et donc te retrouver avec une carte mal intégrée, mal refroidie, mal foutue, tant que mêmes les drivers vont déconner...   :Laughing: 

Serieux refléchis y à 2 fois avant de faire la même bourde  :Wink: 

Au fait, tu joues tant que ça sous nux - sous lequel Bioshock tourne parfaitement c'est bien connu  :Laughing:  -  pour avoir besoin d'une 8800GT?

Bon je dis ça c'est pas pour critiquer bêtement (allez j'avoue: c'est dommage que tu partes chez nvidia), mais des lubies côtés matos j'en ai fait moi même pas mal et (souvent) avec une mauvaise surprise au final soit parce que je voulais pas y mettre ce que ça demandait (pour de la bonne qualité), soit parce que le support sous nux était pas au poil (ceux qui me sortent Ati: dehors! ^^) soit sinon parce que le matos était entre deux générations et qu'il n'arriverait jamais à maturité.

Fait un break, vides ton esprit du mot "8800GT", prends du recul, penses au papillons, aux filles toussa...puis reviens tranquillement à tes réels besoins.

Note de dernière minute, nous venons d'apprendre qu'El_Goretto en a finit avec la vie matérialiste et c'est réfugié dans un monastère dans l'Himalaya (Un de nos confrères nous a cependant laissés entendre que des femmes l'auraient aussi suivis). Ses proches on trouvés un mot berf où il aurait marqué: "Je ne succomberais pas! Les tentations les plus vils sont dans la réalité virtuel. Adieu!"

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci Kwenspc de te faire du soucis pour moi ^^

[OFF]

En fait, la 1950pro était volontairement prise "à pas cher" pour attendre une 8900GTX qui n'est jamais sortie... Avec le recul le noname était une grosse erreur (problèmes avec fglrx dont je suis apparemment le seul à souffrir, mauvaise intégration noname?), carte Zalmanisée (donc refroidie comme il faut) qui lâche avec un petit OC de rien du tout qui a duré 1 semaine (oui, bon, voilà, ok, ça va, hein ^^, à peine 9%), bref, pour 20€ de plus, j'aurais eu une marque sur ma boîte et des problèmes en moins (au moins pour fglrx) , c'était stupide.

Ben c'est bon, là je crois que j'ai compris. Pas pour l'OC, pour le noname  :Very Happy: 

Ceci étant, reste toujours la motivation de base, à savoir... la 8900GTX. Dont on se rapproche très fortement avec une 8800GT (comprendre carte à prix humainement concevable, perfs aussi bonnes, et conso/chaleur réduits). Bref, le tarif d'une grosse CG est de toute façon "budgétée" dans le PC, la 1950pro elle n'était pas prévue, d'où la tentative d'économie.

Quand à savoir si j'en ai besoin, je réponds un "OUI!" franc et massif. Pas pour jouer sous nunux, chose que j'ai bien dû essayer de temps à autres, mais sur laquelle je ne compte plus depuis un moment. Et savoir si j'ai besoin de la patate de la GT, même réponse, j'ai un 22" à faire bouger, et sous Quake Wars et Company of Heroes, par exemple, qui sont loin d'être monstrueusement gourmand (pensez à Crysis), mais demandent une bonne puissance pour être jolis.

[/OFF]

Pis il me faut une nvidia pour retester sous nunux, car ça fait 2 ATI de suite... Un sage de la CG se doit de savoir de quoi il parle quand il "pourrit nvidia" ou est un "fanboy ATI"  :Smile: 

[ah zut, c'était aussi OFF]

----------

## ats2

Perso, une 8800 GTS. Pas de problème. Ca devrait donc marcher avec une 8800GT sans souci. Bon la puissance de la CG n'est vraiment utilisée que sous windows (jeux). Elle s'emmerde pas mal sous linux mais à ce prix-là elle la ferme...   :Very Happy: 

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour le noname. J'ai pris une Gigabyte,  avec 640 Mo (en prévision des jeux gourmands à venir, j'ai un 22" comme toi). Pas facile à trouver mais ça marche très bien.

----------

## SiOu

 *ats2 wrote:*   

> Perso, une 8800 GTS. Pas de problème. Ca devrait donc marcher avec une 8800GT sans souci. Bon la puissance de la CG n'est vraiment utilisée que sous windows (jeux). Elle s'emmerde pas mal sous linux mais à ce prix-là elle la ferme...  
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour le noname. J'ai pris une Gigabyte,  avec 640 Mo (en prévision des jeux gourmands à venir, j'ai un 22" comme toi). Pas facile à trouver mais ça marche très bien.

 

Oui enfin avec l'arrivé de UT3 et ET:QW elle va pouvoir un petit peu s'amuser  :Smile: 

Sinon ce feedback minteresse aussi si je craque avant l'arrivé de la sériee des 9xxx

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ats2 wrote:*   

> Perso, une 8800 GTS. Pas de problème. Ca devrait donc marcher avec une 8800GT sans souci.

 

Oui mais non, car c'est une puce différente, donc là, ya tous les voyants rouges "warnings" du consommateur nunuxien qui s'allume  :Smile: 

Je suis d'accord sur le fait "qu'en théorie", ça passe bien.

Sauf qu'on voudrait savoir "là tout de suite" ce que çà donne  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

de toute façon tant que les drivers NVIDIA 169.04 ne sont pas dans portage, il faut pas compter utiliser l'accélération graphique d'une NVIDIA 8800GT sous gentoo je suppose...

(et si ça se trouve la carte est même pas reconnue par les drivers NVIDIA)

et il y a plus qu'à compilé les drivers à la main...

----------

## Ezka

Bah les G80 (aka 8800GTX) fonctionnent bien sous nunux non ?

Bon elle a un poil évoluée ...   :Laughing: 

Moi j'dis qu'ça passe ! C'est quoi la cote ? j'ai 1 centime €   :Laughing:  (hey en $ ça commence à faire   :Arrow:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ayé, c'est fait.

Je vais essayer les drivers 169.xx ce soir sur ma gentoo x86 ce soir, et je vous tiens au courant, mais à priori, à part un problème de vitesse de ventilo sur le stable (absent sur le beta...), aucun propriétaire de GT ne semble se plaindre.

Oui, c'est un post inutile, mais j'aime bien crâner des fois, et ce ne fut pas évident d'en trouver une dans la fourchette (haute bien sûr) du prix public conseillé initial  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Ta GT c'est la carte avec les nouvelles puces G92 avec les streams proc overcloké qui déboite les GTX sur les résolutions 'standard', ou c'est une ancienne GTS qui bon est déjà bien ?

Enfin je demande car en fait si c'est une une nouvelle puce,  j'ai un pots qui a eu quelques des histoires avec nunux   :Rolling Eyes:  mais rien de bien méchant.

----------

## El_Goretto

GT c'est GT... du G92 à coup sûr.

Tu confuses avec GTS, où là ya que la quantité de RAM (512) qui te garantie d'avoir un G92 sous le capot (avec un chouilla de stream proc en + et le tout OC).

----------

## lesourbe

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> GT c'est GT... du G92 à coup sûr.
> 
> Tu confuses avec GTS, où là ya que la quantité de RAM (512) qui te garantie d'avoir un G92 sous le capot (avec un chouilla de stream proc en + et le tout OC).

 

je confirme ... quid de ces gts à 512, qui ont l'air de roxxer, sous linux ?

EDIT : ajout de deux virgules qui, à défaut, portait à confusion.

----------

## CryoGen

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est d'autant plus rageant que ma 1950pro a rendu l'âme samedi 19h40 (vous connaissez un horaire plus pourri pour claquer un composant, vous? ).

 

Mon laptop a bien rendu l'âme un 25 décembre moi :'( joyeux nowel

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, béh le plus long, çà aura été de faire une ebuild pour le driver... ce qui prend 5 min chrono quand on est pas en forme: grosso modo, faut adapter le nom de l'ebuild et changer les pkg0 par des pkg1 dans le dedans de l'ebuild (2 occurences).

C'est valable pour le 169.04beta (qui a pas le bug du ventilo, ouf, je le garde celui-là) et le 169.09 qui du coup fait souffler la boîte à tonnerre comme pas permis.

Conclusion: ok, c'était trop rapide, j'ai rien vu. Bon, du coup j'espère au moins que Compiz-fusion va me donner du fil à retordre, sinon c'est que je vais m'ennuyer, moi...

Nan, je déconne, ya la synchro verticale qui laisse à désirer, quand je matte une video. Je vais commencer à attaquer la doc linux sur nvidia, on verra bien.

----------

## Bio

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Bah les G80 (aka 8800GTX) fonctionnent bien sous nunux non ?
> 
> Bon elle a un poil évoluée ...  
> 
> Moi j'dis qu'ça passe ! C'est quoi la cote ? j'ai 1 centime €   (hey en $ ça commence à faire   )

 

Je l'ai et ça marche parfaitement : X, compiz, DRI... tout est nikel

----------

